# Lab Audit



## PCRIST (Aug 26, 2009)

Has anyone conducted any lab or CLIA audits?  I will be starting these audits in physicians offices.  I am looking for topics to audit, ie. having a CLIA certificate available, testing machines when they should be, etc.


----------



## slrollings (Aug 26, 2009)

I pm'd you.


----------

